# World's tallest Model train set Skycrapers?



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

There was something I was thinking about there is a world's tallest skycraper out there and we all know what it is but what about the world's tallest model skycraper in that it's got to be out there somewhere. What I would like to know is if anyone would know what would be the world's tallest HO scale model skycraper in terms of how tall it is and how many floors it has on it.

Such as right now I'm building a city of skycrapers on a seven by seven foot home layout and have several buildings on it that are anywhere from five to 15 stories tall. Such as I have several brown stone like buildings that are ten to 15 stories tall and look fairly imrpessive. I even have a ten lane wide expressway on a high bridge riding though the skycrapers too. I also have a 15 story tall skycraper that has a model railroad coming out though it. These skycrapers are based off of the 1926 Movie Metropolois. 

But what I'm wounding is would it be possible to file for a world record if I happen to have the world's tallest model HO scale skycraper on my train set. Or how many floors would I have to add to reach that goal of world's tallest. Along with that would I need a speical building or house to house the world's tallest HO scale skycraper.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

H0 means a scale of 1:87, so if you want to build the tallest building (Burj Khalifa - 828m) it will be 9,52 meters tall.

Do you have pictures of your models?


----------



## Gistok (May 24, 2012)

At the 2007 NMRA (National Model Railway Association) convention at Detroit's Cobo Convention Center... Michigan LEGO enthusiast Jim Garrett (known locally as DecoJim)... built a very tall model of downtown Detroit's 47 story 565 ft. Penobscot Building, which was Detroit's tallest building from 1928 until 1977....










Can anyone outdo that?? And this "O" scale, I believe....


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ Nice work. Even though I don't count a number of floors even close to 47.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

not as tall but not less impressive:


----------



## Gistok (May 24, 2012)

Yes that is Cologne Cathedral built of over 100,000 LEGO elements... for LEGO Fanwelt 2010.

The number of adult LEGO collectors now numbers over 100,000, and it is fast becoming one of the fast growing adult hobbies.

The Detroit Penobscot Building model is only about 42 stories tall. The real building weighs in at 47 stories. Problem is the scale of the LEGO brick.... 6:5 height/width ratio... that creates problems for builders, and to avoid elongation of models, they sacrifice a few floors.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Petronas towers @ Legoland Malaysia*



rizalhakim said:


> http://www.facebook.com/LEGOLAND.my
> 
> 
> KLCC


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are some of my skyscrapers several of them are made from dozens of different model railroad kits picked up off of eBay and the local hobby shop. Some of these model buildings on this train set even are kit-bashed out of buildings that I had on my first train set when I was 15 years old.


I would really like to learn how to build some of these buildings out of Lego in that could be very funny building them out of building blocks. Also if there are some blue prints of how some of these people built these buildings I could have a good time building them up. Also plan to get one of those small pole barns or metal arch steel buildings for my train set when I add several new sections to it.


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a photo of my HO scale model City skyline it is based off of the 1926 Movie Metropolis


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^where is it?


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

World 2 World said:


> *Petronas towers @ Legoland Malaysia*


Holy shoot, that's huge :eek2:


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

yes!come visit legoland malaysia,you can see lot of asia landmarks here!FYI,it was still under final construction phase and will be open on 15 september 2012!


217880_394723090591332_1359814055_n by atifnadzir, on Flickr

the estimated height was around 10 meter


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

This should be it the photo shows up when I'm logged in


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing church!..love details!


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

The legos are very strong if they are able to hold up that much weight for something that large.


----------



## fotovoltaika (Nov 14, 2012)

*fotovoltaika*

really is amazing



 fotovoltaika


----------



## Vpap (Dec 17, 2012)

Really nice foto

φωτοβολταικα συστηματα
fotovoltaika susthmata


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Tobu World Square (東武ワールドスクウェア?) is a theme park in Kinugawa Onsen, Nikkō, Tochigi, Japan. The theme park contains over a hundred 1:25 scale models of famous buildings, including UNESCO-designated World Cultural and Heritage Sites, complete with 140,000 1:25 miniature people.
> On 24 April 2010, a 1:25 scale model of the Tokyo Skytree was unveiled at the park. This is 26 metres tall, taller than the 19.95 metre replica of the New York World Trade Center.[1]


Tobu World Square
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobu_World_Square
No.	Exhibits	Country	Age	Remarks
0	Tokyo Skytree and Composite Development Area Japan	2012	On display from April 2010.
1	National Diet Building	1936
2	Akasaka Palace	1909
3	Tokyo Station	1914	with Shinkansen Yamabiko and Rapid Train of Chūō Line(running).
4	Tokyo Tower	1958	
5	Imperial Hotel (Former)	1923	No existing (dismantled in 1968).
6	Tokyo Dome	1988
7	Tokyo National Museum, Honkan	1938
8	Tokyo National Museum, Hyōkeikan	1909
9	Yoyogi National Gymnasium	1964
10	Narita International Airport, Terminal 2	1992
11	Fujimaru (passenger ship)	1989
12	Japanese typical fishing port

America Zone
No.	Exhibits	Country	Age	Remarks
13	Statue of Liberty USA	1886	Cultural heritage.
Canal, Sluice and Port facility	–
14	City Pier A	Late 19th century
Plaza Hotel	1907	
Grand Army Plaza	1867
15	World Trade Center	1973	No existing (destroyed by the 11 September attacks, 2001)
American Standard Building	1924
16	Empire State Building	1931
17	Chrysler Building	1930
Central park	1876
18	Flatiron Building	1902
Harlem, New York City	–
19	White House	1800


Egypt Zone
No.	Exhibits	Country	Age	Remarks
20	Pyramid of Menkaure Egypt	Around 26th century BC – 25th century BC	Cultural heritage.
21	Pyramid of Khafre
22	Pyramid of Khufu
23	Great Sphinx of Giza
24	Abu Simbel temples	13th century BC


Europe zone
No.	Exhibits	Country	Age	Remarks
25	Parthenon Greece	5th century BC	Cultural heritage.
26	Roman Colosseum Italy	80
27	Leaning Tower of Pisa	1372
28	St. Peter's Basilica Holy See	1626
29	Milan Cathedral Italy	1813
30	St Mark's Basilica	1090	Cultural heritage.
31	Château de Chambord France	1547
32	Palace of Versailles	1772
33	Basilique du Sacré-Cœur	1919
34	Notre Dame de Paris	1225	Cultural heritage.
35	Arc de Triomphe	1836
36	Eiffel Tower	1889
37	Belvedere Austria	1723
38	Borgund stave church Norway	Around 12th century
39	Peterhof Palace Russia	1709	Cultural heritage.
40	Saint Basil's Cathedral	1560
41	Peace Palace Netherlands	1913
42	Magere Brug	1772
43	The Windmill of Kinderdijk	Around 18th century – 19th century	Cultural heritage.
44	The windmill of Zaanse Schans (A)
45	The windmill of Zaanse Schans (B)
46	Neuschwanstein Castle Germany	1886
47	Buckingham Palace Great Britain	1703
48	Dover Castle	Around 12th century
49	Tower Bridge	1894
50	Westminster Abbey	1245–1519	Cultural heritage.
51	Big Ben and the Palace of Westminster	1836–1868
52	Sagrada Família Spain	1882 – (Under construction)
53	Alhambra	Around 13th century – 15th century
54	Park Güell	1914
55	Casa Vicens	1888
56	Cathedral of Santa Eulalia, Barcelona	1058


Asia zone
No.	Exhibits	Country	Age	Remarks
57	Masjed-e Shah Iran	1638	Cultural heritage.
58	Ananda Temple Myanmar	Around 1091
59	Angkor Wat Cambodia	Around 12th century	Cultural heritage.
60	Taj Mahal India	1653
61	Forbidden City China	Around 15th century – 17th century
62	Temple of Heaven	1420
63	Mogao Caves	Around 4th century
64	Yungang Grottoes	Late 5th century
65	Great Wall of China	Around 3rd century BC
66-A	Namdaemun South Korea	1448	For reconstruction in the destroyd by 2008 Namdaemun fire (for completion in 2011).
66-B	Gyeongbokgung	1867	Exhibition from April 1999.
67	Dragon and Tiger Pagodas, Kaohsiung Taiwan	1976

Japan Zone
No.	Exhibits	Country	Age	Remarks
68	The pagoda of Ishiyama-dera Japan	747
69	Tōshōdai-ji	759	Cultural heritage.
70	Yakushi-ji	680
71	Hōryū-ji	607
72	Kasuga-taisha	768
73	Ninomaru Palace of Nijō Castle	1603
74	Kinkaku-ji	1397
75	Ginkaku-ji	1490
76	Byōdō-in Phoenix Hall	1052
77	Kyoto Imperial Palace	Around 13th century
78	Katsura Imperial Villa	Around 17th century
79	Kiyomizu-dera	778	Cultural heritage.
80	The Great Buddha Hall of Tōdai-ji	Early 8th century
81	Itsukushima Shrine	Around 1168
82	Himeji Castle	1609
83	Zuigan-ji	Around 828
84	The reliquary hall of Engaku-ji	1282
85	Kumamoto Castle	1607
86	Japanese Four seasons	Spring (Rice Planting)
Summer (Bon Odori)
Autumn (Rice reaping)
Winter (Dezomeshiki – New Year firefighters' event)	with Tobu Railway's limited express "Spacia", Tobu 10000 series train, a steam locomotive, and a freight train (running).
87	Multilayer house in Tamugimata	1822
88	Residence of a wealthy farmer (The house formerly Sasagawa)	1826
89	Azumadachi (Scattered houses in Shōkawa)	1853
90	Gasshō-zukuri house in Shirakawa-gō	Around 17th century – 18th century	Cultural heritage.
91	Weathercock house, Kobe	20th century
92	Yamatomune house (The house of Yoshimura)	Early 17th century
93	Yatsumune-zukuri house (The house of Toshima)	1758?
94	Kaichi School	1873
95	The bathhouse of Dōgo Onsen	1894
96	Ōura Church	1864
97	The palace formerly Glover, Nagasaki	1863
98	Dōzaki Church	1908
99	Shureimon	Late 14th century
100	Sapporo Clock Tower	1878
101	Former Hokkaidō government office building	1888
102	Zoological park with amusement park	(Create a model representative of British zoological park)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Railz miniworld shows much of Rotterdam in minitature:









http://www.miniworldrotterdam.com/ENGindex.htm


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

not the tallest but quite cool i think:


----------

